# What is made where, Engines, Blowers.



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Interesting article on what is made where. Big surprise, We don't manufacture a whole lot anymore.
2012-2013 Snow Blowers - Who Makes What? Craftsman, Ariens, Cub Cadet, Toro, Troy-Bilt, Snapper, Yardman, MTD Pro, Honda, Yard-Machines and MTD? - MovingSnow.com


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

What kind of breathing person would ever buy a snow thrower named SNOW JOE?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe a SNOW FLO, but never a SNOW JOE.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

You'd be amazed how many people buy those machines. People think price first not quality.


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

From forum member Robert @ Honda.



> While all Honda HS928 models are "Made in Japan," the engines used on K1 models are cast and assembled at a Honda plant in Thailand, then shipped to Japan for installation to the frame.





> Yes, there are many Honda engines made in China; Honda has a number of plants there. Most are motorcycle or scooter. All of the 2-stange Honda snowblower engines are made at Honda Thailand, while all single-stage snowblowers and engines are made in Swepsonville, NC.
> 
> Currently, just a about 10 or so models of Honda Generators are actually mfg. in China. The rest of the line up is made in :
> 
> ...


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Koenig041 said:


> Interesting article on what is made where. Big surprise, We don't manufacture a whole lot anymore.
> 2012-2013 Snow Blowers - Who Makes What? Craftsman, Ariens, Cub Cadet, Toro, Troy-Bilt, Snapper, Yardman, MTD Pro, Honda, Yard-Machines and MTD? - MovingSnow.com


 
and notice how un-informative the article is. it tells us that Briggs is made in USA if it has the sticker saying so, and that Honda is made in China, but nothing else.

who is the moron who wrote this article ?

this is what I'm talking about, when I say the public is being DUMBED DOWN by the mass media and advertising.

even their expose' articles, expose nothing.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The article is also two years old, and very out of date.
not very relevant to the state of engines today.
(there are no longer any Briggs snowblower engines made in the USA,
they are now all made in China.)

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> The article is also two years old, and very out of date.
> not very relevant to the state of engines today.
> (there are no longer any Briggs snowblower engines made in the USA,
> they are now all made in China.)
> ...


None of these are made in the USA?
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/us/en/engines/snow-blower-engines

I thought the Ariens, Briggs & Stratton's where made in the USA?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> None of these are made in the USA?
> Snow Blower Engines
> 
> I thought the Ariens, Briggs & Stratton's where made in the USA?


Some of those might be..
but if they are, those (made in the USA) engines are not being used on current new snowblowers..you might be able to still buy the engine seperately though direct from Briggs..(which would be very nice actually, for anyone needing a replacement engine)


Here is a thread that has been tracking for the past two years:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china.html

The last three made in the USA Briggs engines used on snowblowers were:

Briggs & Stratton 305cc 1450 series - Made in the USA
Briggs & Stratton 342cc 1550 series - Made in the USA
Briggs & Stratton 342cc 1650 series - Made in the USA 

Those three were last regularly used in 2013, two years ago. (This is the 2015 model year in stores right now)..Then Ariens had ONE model with a US engine last winter..and thats it..

I believe ALL the 2-stage snowblower manufacturers have switched to 100% made in China engines, including Briggs & Stratton..Im curious about the engines that link though! I would like to know if any of those are still US-made, and still for sale..If they are, they are a few years old..US production of Briggs snowblower engines has ceased..

Scot


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

The Briggs & Stratton 342cc 1550 series - Made in the USA Is now on my 1971 Ariens 910995


----------

